# Booties



## Vida

Does anyone use waterproof boots on their dog?
Can you recommend a brand that stay on a lively dog?


----------



## adrino

Sorry, I'm not sure why would you use it? :-\

It's been quite chilly here in London and Elza found a few frozen puddles. She trots into it and happily wanders around in them looking for stuff under the water or biting the ice. Once she comes out she carries on going as nothing happened. 

Unless your dog has an injury or its really really cold (-15 or lower) I don't think it's necessary. 
But of course that's just me. 
If s/he does have an injury I do apologise.


----------



## einspänner

I don't have personal experience with these http://www.ruffwear.com/Barkn-Boots-Grip-Trex_3,
but after reading the travel journal of a guy who biked from Alaska to Colorado with his sled dog wearing these, I'm sold on their durability and will buy them on that far off day when I have both a vizsla and all my bike touring equipment. Here's the link to his journal if you're interested http://www.crazyguyonabike.com/doc/page/?o=1&page_id=75181&v=9G

Ruffwear has two other models you might look at.


----------



## Darcy1311

Personally I feel booties a step to far (pardon the pun )...these are a working dog's after all and not a fashion accessory.....purely my opinion, and I know some will disagree, but that's what makes the forum so good...


----------



## OttosMama

Otto got a pretty good cut in his paw a couple of months ago. My boyfriend thought maybe we should by the booties to
Prevent this. I disagreed only because I was afraid it would effect his agility. The way he runs through the woods, I wouldn't want to risk sacrificing his footwork. Plus, I don't even know if he'd tolerate them!


----------



## mswhipple

The cut paw is a good reason to try them, but I think the real problem would be how your dog might (or might not) adjust to wearing them. Look on YouTube and you will find countless very hilarious dog videos showing dogs who cannot get used to wearing their boots. Very funny, but not to the dogs! 

On the other hand, I've seen lots of photos of the sled dogs running the Iditarod, happily wearing their boots. ;D


----------



## texasred

Mine wear boots in certain hunting fields. Cactus and thorns in a field will have me booting a dog. Mesquite thorns can break off in the dogs foot. We have wild rose that quail are notorious for hiding in. If you don't boot your dog you will be carrying him out and then soaking his feet in Epsom salt water that night.
If its just snow or lots of marshy areas you can put Musher secret on their feet to protect them.

Yes they do prance around a act silly the first time you put boots on them, but they get accustomed to them.
Ruff wear, Barkn boots, Cabala's, Lewis boots are a few you can look at. Some people just use the inner tube of a bicycle tire and make their own.


----------



## datacan

During winter, ice can cut their paws and salt and sand can damage them also. 

http://www.neopaws.com/index.php. 
Proper sizing is important, choosing too large tend to flop around and become a nuisance. 

Depending on the situation, sometimes we use water repellent cream, Pad Guard by Nutri-Vet only. 

The fur on the underside of their paws should be trimmed as ice and mud cling to them.


----------



## AcadianTornado

Well ok, here's my question:

Winter will be coming, and we will be having some pretty cold days, some may reach -20 and more with the windchill. We did get Whistler a coat for the colder days, but I try leaving him off leash as much as possible so he stays warm. Does he need booties if he'll be barreling through the snow off leash most of the time, or are his paws more sensitive and needs protection from the ice and snow? I was thinking the same rational as for letting him off leash without a coat but perhaps I am mistaken for his paws..

AT


----------



## AcadianTornado

Datacan, you posted right before my questions 

Thanks for the info!


----------



## Vida

Sorry guys,I should have given more info....
The boot is for a Gsd I'm fostering. It has a cut foot.
I'm not looking to put bootays on my v's!! They have iron feet and nails!


----------



## datacan

Canadian winters are sometimes mostly fun 

Btw, I don't put a jacket on the boy up to -17C if he runs. Overheating is a problem even in winter.


----------



## AcadianTornado

I had heard -15, so thanks for the info. He's a 6 month pup, so does he have a thinner coat than a more mature V?


----------



## datacan

Vida said:


> Sorry guys,I should have given more info....
> The boot is for a Gsd I'm fostering. It has a cut foot.
> I'm not looking to put bootays on my v's!! They have iron feet and nails!


Depends on how deep the cut, if he walk then a couple of licks will take care of it. I trimmed Tony's (GSD) fur on the underside of the paws and used water repellent cream. 

----------

A T... Mine was 9 months old last year. Bought him winter jackets but as soon as he started running... Take pictures, you will laugh a lot.
If we walk I use a jacket. 
Mine has same amount of fur as when he was a baby. Short hair, I saw a smooth hair V with hair like a GSP once.


----------

